# Homemade hair conditioners?



## littlemitzik (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone have recipies for homemade hair masks? I've never tried them and was curious.


----------



## Tinydancer (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here are some that I got off the net.*

*Hot Oil Hair Treatment*

&lt;?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /&gt;&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;2 Tbls. olive oil

1 Tbls. honey

- Combine oil and honey in small plastic sandwich bag.

- Fill a coffee cup with water and heat until almost boiling.

- Dip sandwich bag in water just until oil is warmed.

- Apply warm oil to dry hair, working from scalp to tips.

- Cover your head with a shower cap and leave for 15 minutes.

- Wash hair as usual.

NOTES: While hair is conditioning, hop in the shower or bath. The warmer the oil stays, the better it works!

_Prep/Application Time: 0:25 _

*Revitalizing Avocado Hair Treatment*

*1 med. avocado - peeled and pitted*

2 Tbls. honey

- Mash together both ingredients in small bowl.

- Massage into hair.

- Leave in for 20-30 minutes.

- Wash hair as usual.

NOTES: Brings tired-looking hair back to life.

_Prep/Application Time: 0:25_

&lt;TABLE height=385 cellSpacing=1 width="95%" bgColor=#fafde4&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD width="85%" height=142&gt;"Sunday-Over-The-Sink Shampoo."

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=2 height=237&gt;*Ingredients*: one beaten whole egg in one bowl, and two tablespoons of mayonnaise in another bowl.

(Don't do this in the shower-it'll make you smell like a salad unless you want to wash after. That's why you do it in a sink!)

Hanging your head in the sink, wet your hair and gently massage the whole beaten egg through your hair, taking extra care with your scalp. This treatment is meant to get the oils, built up conditioners, and dirt from the past week- off your scalp and purify it. Let the egg sit for about a minute, then rise thoroughly with warm water. Massage in the mayonnaise in the same way, but paying attention to the tips of the hair, and let sit for about 2-3 minutes. (For a deep conditioning-wrap your head in a towel and sit in the sun for 30 minutes) Rinse with warm water and then shampoo with your normal shampoo. Don't condition after. Voila! Shiny, conditioned hair, with a squeaky clean scalp. 

PS. This treatment works very well with people with oily scalp/hair or people that are trying to grow their hair out from a very SHORT do (gives the growing hair a clean environment to grow faster and healthier!) .

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/FONT&gt;

*Hair Conditioner*

*Ingredients: *

Yogurt 3-4 tablespoons - 1/2 cup as desired. (Gets rid of dandruff)

Lemon (for adding shine to your hair))

Coconut Oil (for conditioning hair)

Egg White Beaten (for conditioning and adding strength to roots)

Mashed soft banana (excellent conditioner)

Hair henna (if you want to add natural color to your hair. Henna is an excellent condidtioner but as it colors the hair people with dark hair prefer it)

PROCEDURE:

If you want to add shine and an instant lift to your hair mix the banana, lemon, and egg to your hair after mixing it well. Keep it on your hair for 15 minutes to 30 minutes depending upon the amount of conditioning required. Make sure that you have covered the roots and the tips. Wash well with water and if wanted shampoo as you usually do. An instant shine and freshness is seen in your hair. You can add yogurt if you have dandruff as yogurt is a natural eliminater of dandruff, and so is heena.

FOR COLOURING WITH HENNA:

If you are among those people who like to dye their hair naturally, henna is the best method. To achieve amazing results mix the henna powder with tea, (normal drinking tea boiled in hot water..obviously without milk. It can also be substituted with coffee. This is to enhance the henna's colour). Add half a lemon and coconut oil ( 3-4 tablespoons). If you want you can add yogurt as well ( 2-3 tablespoons). Apply the henna and ingredients to your scalp after mixing real well. Make sure that the tea has cooled down before you use on your scalp . After making sure that the area to be coloured and conditioned is fully covered, let the henna dry naturally. After it has dried wash it with normal water and condition or shampoo as wanted. This is a guaranteed shine and bounce formula for all.

Originally Posted by *littlemitzik* Anyone have recipies for homemade hair masks? I've never tried them and was curious.


----------

